# Mozart's Music in Super-Bowl Commercial



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone else catch that and know what it was specifically?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah we were all up watching the superbowl it seems

how do you know it was mozart?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> yeah we were all up watching the superbowl it seems
> 
> how do you know it was mozart?


It sounded like his music, and I'm pretty sure I recognized the melody as being Mozart's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

What was the spot for? It would help to know what comercial it was.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a fuzzy recollection of Boccherini's Minuet. Could that be it?


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I remember hear the Marriage of Figaro overture in one commercial, but can't recollect whether it was during Super Bowl or not.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

the add for the winter olympics the overture to the "marriage of figaro". that is the only one i listen to and i watched the all. unless i missed it sorry


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I did ask around in my country, but the channel who did transmitted it showed Dutch commercials, so no can help captain.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I did ask around in my country, but the channel who did transmitted it showed Dutch commercials, so no can help captain.


and you typed "captain"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> and you typed "captain"


Captainnumber36 is to long and...I don't know the other 35 , unless 36 is standing for his age.


----------

